# Coughing



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles has been coughing, well more like a hacking sound a few times a day over the past few days. My husband said that on Thursday night he make a quick sharp turn on lead and coughed from the collar pressure on his throat. Is it possible it could just be irritated and that's why the coughing is occurring? I've also thought about fox tails and obstructions but he doesn't seem to fit the profile. Any thoughts?


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Could it be kennel cough? Is he hacking up any white-ish "foam"? If it is kennel cough and it's just starting then he will start coughing more in the next couple of days.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Nothing coming up, I thought of kennel cough as well. It sounds like he's trying to cough something up almost, but I doubt something would be in throat this long. He has done it twice today. The motion is like he is throwing up. But nothing comes up. Appetite and energy level fine.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

That sounds a lot like kennel cough - the first time my guy had it, I thought he was choking on something and then it gradually got worse and he started coughing up the foam. If he keeps doing it the next couple of days you might want to call the vet and get some antibiotics. Kennel cough is really just a cold and can go away on its own, but you just have to keep an eye on it so it doesn't turn into pneumonia. Antibiotics will get rid of it faster. Good luck, if it does turn out to be kennel cough, it's easy to take care of, it just sounds nasty... 

Also, it's highly contagious, so if he has friends that he plays with, you might want to keep him away until you know for sure if it is kennel cough.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks, we will keep an eye on him. Hope it's not kennel cough.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

You can look up kennel cough on YouTube and see if what he's doing looks similar to a dog that has kennel cough - once you've had a dog or have seen a dog with it you will know. . Before my guy got it, I thought kennel cough would sounds just like a regular cough, but it really is more of a gag than a cough. 

I hope it clears up and turns out to be nothing!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Now I'm wondering if it could be a reaction to vaccines. He just got a bordatella, rabies, and parvo shot and we know he's sensitive to them bc he gets lumps where vaccine is given... If bordatella supposed to prevent kennel cough wonder of his symptoms are a response, like people getting flu from flu shot


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Hmm - that is interesting because you're right, bordatella prevents kennel cough. How long ago did he get the vaccinations? Hopefully it's just a fluke or maybe he ate something that scratched his throat and it's just a little sore.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks crazy cash. You tubed vizslas with kennel cough and it doesn't sound nearly that bad. It's far more mild than examples given and for much shorter duration, only 1 cough per bout. I'm a little worried, he swam for 2 hrs today so he's sleeping now


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

CrazyCash said:


> Hmm - that is interesting because you're right, bordatella prevents kennel cough. How long ago did he get the vaccinations? Hopefully it's just a fluke or maybe he ate something that scratched his throat and it's just a little sore.


He got first 5 weeks ago then a booster 8 days ago.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I bet it's going to turn out to be nothing - if he had his shots that long ago and a booster over a week ago, I don't think he would get kennel cough. If he swam a bunch today, he probably swallowed a little too much water and was maybe coughing because of that. I'm guessing he'll be perfectly fine when he wakes up tomorrow!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for the nice words, hoping he will be fine, wish they could tell us what's going on!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Unfortunately, kennel cough is sort of similar to human flu in as far as there are many different strains. Therefore, even if he has had his vaccinations, he may have picked up a different strain. Both Astro and Zsa Zsa have had kennel cough despite being vaccinated against it. Puppy parks and boarding kennels are a great way to spread it and there isn't much you can do except take him to the vet and get some antibiotics to quell it.

Don't stress over it though, as it's usually not that serious and they come good fairly quickly. Last time mine got it I didn't even bother with the vet and 8 days later they were over it.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I WOULD START PRIMAL DEFENSE ASAP PROBIOTIC'S OF HSO'S

USED BY THOUSANDS WORLD WIDE AT LEAST 25 YEARS' 

GROWN IN SUBSTRATE OF NUTRIENT RICH SUPER FOODS AND HAVE NATURALLY OCCURRING VITAMINS, MINERALS TRACE ELEMENTS LIVE DIGESTIVE ENZYMES AND PROTEINS. 

IMPERVIOUS TO STOMACH ACIDS AND THE DIGESTIVE PROCESS 

THE CELL AND MICRO - ORGANISMS MOVE THROUGH THE INTESTINAL WALLS WHERE THEY FORM COLONIES ALONG IT. 

THE ORGANISMS MULTIPLY IN GREAT NUMBERS AND FIGHT HARMFUL BACTERIA AND YEASTS FOR RECEPTORS SITES ;D

CROWDING OUT PATHOGENS 

THIS MAKING THE HSO'S TO PRODUCE THE PROPER ENVIROMENT FOR NUTRIENT BASE ABSORPTION, AND REINSTATING ALL BALANCE PH LEVELS

THE KEYS THE GUT" 

SPOKE ON THIS LAST FRIDAY NIGHT 8)

THE SOILS TOAST ONCE RICH WE USE TO ALL INGESTED MICRO- ORGANISMS THROUGH FOODS AND RICH SOILS

NO MAS

DURING THE LAST 55 YEARS OUR SOILS HAVE BEEN STERILIZED WITH PESTICIDES HERBICIDES DESTROYING GOOD AND BAD BACTERIAS AND PATHETIC FARMING , ORCHARDS AND LIVESTOCK PRACTICES WORLD WIDE. 

THIS MAKES POOR INTESTINAL AND WORSE IMMUNE FUNCTIONS

CONTRIBUTING TO A WIDE RANGE OF SYMPTOMS AND ILLNESSES

WHOLE FOODS PROBIOTICS 14 STRAINS OF HARDY PLANT BASED OPTIMIZE THE DIGESTIVE RANGES , TERRAIN AND IMMUNE FUNCTIONS

THEY DEVOUR UNDIGESTED MATTER AND ELIMINATE WASTES YEASTS PARASITES AND ALL BAD BACTERIAS FROM THE INTESTINES 

LETS DANCE' ;D


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

If he just got his booster 8 days ago, it could be a mild reaction to the vaccine. I've seen literature that says sneezing, maybe some nasal discharge, and a cough can all be side effects of the intranasal vaccine. In this case antibiotics are apparently contraindicated, since they could render the vaccine ineffective. Often the side effects/reaction to this vaccine don't pop up for a few days. I think when Jasper got his recently the vet said he might not start sneezing or coughing up to five or so days after the vaccination.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Our Riley got kennel cough even though he had been vaccinated also and the vet said let it run its course, but it turned into pneumonia. Be very careful. Lethargy, more coughing, feeling warm means run fast to the vet. We had Chuck and Riley at the vet last Thursday evening for a booster and nail trim and our vet warned us that kennel cough is an epidemic at least in our area right now.


----------



## KwikIrish (Apr 30, 2013)

I've been a lurker for quite a while and wanted to jump on here in response to this thread. 
I would avoid antibiotics and let this run its course. Going to a vet will only perpetuate the spread. Also, robatussin DM can e given during the worst portions of the cough to help alleviate the discomfort for your dog. 
I've worked in boarding kennels for most my life and encounter kennel cough more than I care too think about. 
Also, people should know that vaccinating with bordatella, like the flu vaccine, only covers certain strains. 
As was mentioned, watch for fever and worsening conditions as signs of phenomena. Dog may lose appetite for a day or two. Good luck and you should be clear in about 2 weeks! Do yourself and others a favor and keep your pup away from others during that time!


----------

